

Who is hiring? (Intern Edition) - Spring 2013 - timtamboy63

So it's around the time that startups are looking to make their intern hires for this summer, so use this thread to post if you're hiring interns for Summer 2013.<p>Be sure to post your location, a brief bio about your startup, and some kind of contact information.<p>Happy hiring!
======
Marcus10110
Saleae LLC - www.saleae.com We're a hardware startup in SF. We're hiring
software developer interns for C++! (this summer, but any time really)

We make logic analyzers, debugging tools for electrical engineers and embedded
programmers. It's also a pretty popular reverse engineering tool. If you like
playing with Arduinos & electronics, you might have heard of us.

Check out the hiring video on our site, www.saleae.com/jobs. Shoot us an email
to jobs@saleae.com! I love talking about what we do so if you're curious at
all, feel free to write in!

Oh, and if you don't have a hardware/EE background, don't sweat! Although that
helps, there is no need to have any electronics background at all.

------
bittitan
BitTitan (Seattle) - www.bittitan.com

We're a fast-growing startup working on cutting-edge email + cloud solutions.
Some of the things we do: \- Run one of the largest email migration platform
in the world \- Built our own programmable distributed SMTP stack from scratch
\- Classify the type of email platform used by millions of domains

If you are interested in enterprise software, large-scale processing, email
protocols, performance optimization and distributed systems, we want to hear
from you. We're fully profitable with unmatched opportunities to make a big
impact, ship code often and make a lasting contribution to a promising
startup.

------
ginkgohr
Ginkgo BioWorks is a young company out of MIT with the mission of making
biology easier to engineer. We engineer organisms to address fundamental
challenges the world is facing today. We aren't trying to study biology, we
are trying to build it - constructing, editing, and redesigning the living
world. Our bioengineers make use of an in-house pipeline of synthetic biology
technologies to design and build new organisms.

You will be working closely with our biological engineers to write the code
that provides the backbone for our synthetic biology pipeline. Work may
include programming to control robotic DNA construction, automate measurement
processes, design genes and genomes, or manage our process workflow for
building organisms. It will depend what's most important once you start - this
is a fast moving field and we're a young company. You don't need previous
biology experience: Ginkgo is a great environment for amazing programmers to
learn to hack biology.

Ginkgo's programming languages of choice are Ruby, Python, C, or DNA, but you
must be someone who loves writing elegant code in any language. Most
importantly, you should be passionate about engineering biology. Applicants
must be able to start within 6 months.

To apply, visit <https://ginkgo.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/83>

------
whockey
Plaid Technologies - plaid.io San Francisco, CA - Internship - Developers &
Designers

Plaid makes it simple for any developer or application to link with credit and
debit card spending data. In the process, we're generating one of the largest
transactional data sets in the world, and using machine learning and
statistical analysis to draw insights about how consumers spend their time,
money, and attention. We're a small, all engineering team - looking to bring
on more ambitious, fun team members. Our stack is made up of Node, Hadoop and
Hive with Mongo and Redis. We're looking for experienced generalists, and
prefer fast learners to specific experience with our stack. Whether you're a
mobile developer, data scientist, or or a resident philosopher we'd love to
hear from you.

Interns: <https://plaid.io/summerofplaid>

------
tectonic
Mavenlink, Inc is looking for interns in San Francisco. We do Rails
development, mostly TDD, mostly pair programming. Fun office, great co-
workers, interesting problems. Send me an email - <http://andrewcantino.com>

------
merinid
<http://www.enigma.io>

Big Public Data

NYC

